# When Buying Tt, Should Dealer Check In With You?



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Okay,

So Monday around 6:00 p.m., we put down $2000 on an order for a new '06 Outback 28RSDS. The dealership closes at 6:00 p.m., so by the time we left, there wasn't a lot of people around, and we didn't get to establish financing terms at that time.

Yesterday (Tuesday), no one called us to do any follow up (no "Just wanted to go over the order with you before we send it out.", no "Do you have any questions?", no "So, did you get a chance to fill out the financing form and fax it to our business manager?", and even no "Well, we want to thank you for your business.") Not one phone call.

I finally called the business manager around 1:00 p.m. to ask a few question, and then I faxed him our info so he could check our credit history and then establish the details of our financing (interest rate, term, etc...). This should only take maybe on hour or two.

We received no call back from the business manager yesterday - not a big deal I thought - but it's now 11:00 am Weds, and still no call. And I mean NO CALLS, NOT ONE, from ANYONE at the dealership. This is not a huge dealership located in a large metro city, but rather a smaller, family owned and operated dealership in Spokane (Airway Heights) WA. Maybe we're expecting too much. I really don't know since we've never bought a TT before, but geesh, when you're buying something that costs as much as a TT, I would think a little follow up with the customer wouldn't be too much to expect.

Is this normal when purchasing a TT? I'm starting to get that sinking feeling in the pit of my stomach that maybe we're making a mistake with this dealer.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey Sexy (that seems strange to write to someone I don't know







),

Any way, that DOES seem strange to me. I would be inclined to call and ask what the deal is over there.

Even more disturbing is that fact that you ordered a 2006 Outback. Didn't Keystone only recently get the website updated with 2005 specs? And worse than that, my 2004 is now a dinosaur!

Randy


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Sexy Momma,

I agree with Randy. There seems to be something strange in that no one has called, especially after having faxed the credit info to them. It's the courteous way to do business by following up..after all, couldn't you back out? The salesman should have contacted you to let you know the fax was received and that they were working on your application, at least.

If there was another dealership within a reasonable driving distance, I might go check them out.

Good luck.

At least, you're ordering an Outback.







BTW, 2006's already in production?









Mark


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Seems strange to me as well unless they're struggling with your financing and don't have the details yet. Although no financing = no order, so you would think they would get right on it.







Perhaps putting down a depost _after _you had a deal would have motivated them more.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Does not seem wierd to me

They can easily order your trailer without any fianancing in place. They just have to use their money, and not yours to pay for it...

1. Since you ordered an 06 they have tons of time to get the paperwork done since I dont think 06s have hit the street yet ..... they wont need for you to have the financning paperwork done until you pick up the trailer.... I mean if you decide not to pick up the trailer -- well they have your 2000!!!

Did they give you a delivery date???

For my trailer I did not do the finance paperwork UNTIL the day i got to the dealership -- my dealer told me that if i could not get alternative financning then the dealership would fiancne me -- at a much higher rate...I got a much better rate from my credit union then from the dealer...

Bottom line is though that you have given them 2000 dollars and if your finanancing falls through then now you have to try and get your money back .. its a no loose situation for them... in hindsight I probably would have had this all ironed out before giving them 2000...


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Well, DH called them to find out what's going on, but the business manager wasn't in, so they took a message (and DH told the receptionist that we hadn't received ANY phone calls, and would appreciate a little follow up.)

The business manager called back, and I talked to him. He told me he was sorry he hadn't gotten back to me sooner, but he was waiting for a call back from one of the banks who does financing for them, to see if the bank could lock in a rate today for us. He wanted to get all the financing terms offered from the different banks all lined up together so we could choose the best one to go with. That makes sense I guess, but still, with a little FOLLOW UP, we would have known what was going on.

I still don't know though. Kinda got that bad taste in my mouth about them now.







You know what I mean - they're sooooo nice and attentive to you to get you to buy, but then when you do agree to buy and put a little money down, all of a sudden their personalities change. I guess they think their work is over now?









What do you think? Should we stick with them and chaulk this up as just a bad couple of days, or is this a bad sign of worse things to come? This seems to happen to DH and I a lot these days. The funny thing is that a couple of members of the forum highly recommended this dealership because of their great service.

We do have three days to back out of the deal, right?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If members here recomended them, I would stick with them. It is spring and they should be busy and he gave you a good reason. You are right tho...................


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> Does not seem wierd to me
> 
> They can easily order your trailer without any fianancing in place. They just have to use their money, and not yours to pay for it...
> 
> ...


You're right about all of this, which is what the business manager just explained to me on the phone (you don't sign finance paperwork until the day you pick up the unit). BUT - no one explained this to us until now. I guess it's not like buying a house, where you sign financing papers at the bank first, and then you sign the closing papers on the property the date of possession.

As far as financing falling through, well that's not even remotely possible, so we never had any worries about that, and we had to put down $2000 for them to order the unit for us, which I don't feel bad about because of course the dealer needs some assurance that a customer is going to follow through with the purchase of a special order (kind of like earnest money in a real estate deal).

Anyway, still not sure what to think about the lack of follow up. I think sometimes that when people have been doing something for a while and know all the inns and outs of a certain kind of business (like the RV business), they forget that the rest of us DON'T know all the inns and outs. Or maybe DH and I are just a couple of














(Ding-dongs).


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I hate when dealers play that game too. They are very 'attentive' when you arrive on their lot...and less after they are sure you are buying something. Don't even get me started on Service Dept problems!

Lets just say when I fess up money like that...people better be jumping through hoops for me if I need help, have a problem with a BRAND NEW unit, or anything else that concerns me. A phone call doesn't cost them a thing, and does wonders for the sale. (and future sales, word of mouth sales...)

I understand people are busy...but come on! No follow-up calls??? Dealers...if you are listening...you need to listen to customers. Something like this could very well rob food from your table.

I don't expect perfection. I just expect... respect. Not everyone knows the process of buying RV's, and keeping them informed is YOUR JOB. You've been paid for it.

In answer to your question....it's your gut instinct you should listen to. If you smell a bad experience...maybe it's time to look elsewhere.

Off soapbox.


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

-AND-

Yep, the 2006 is already in production.







'05's are no longer on the assembly lines.

The dealer told us that they weren't sure if Keystone would send us an '05 or '06, but when we signed the purchase agreement, the year of the model ordered says 2006, so I'm assuming that's what we'll get.

Of course so far every time I assume something regarding this purchase I find myself doing this


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Interesting, mine is due in, in 2 to 3 weeks. 05 or 06 will let you know


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Interesting, mine is due in, in 2 to 3 weeks. 05 or 06 will let you know
> [snapback]33089[/snapback]​


Hey, we ordered the exact same model in the same Desert Rose interior. You're not my husband are U?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I would certainly check the interest rate on my own and see what the difference is between your bank or credit union and what the dealer is offering... mine was almost 1.5 percent more going through the dealer -- and we wound up using the same bank!!!! So i did my own financing... and dont let him trick you into buying an extended warranty until you check around first...

Dont forget -- the dealer is out to make money on EVERYTHING -- so he will take the best rate he can get and then add some to cover him doing the leg work...sometimes some equates up $500

does surprise me though that the dealer didnt have all the finance info as to rates and things in front of him .. most dealers can quote this off the top of their heads...

--

I would also stipulate that the model year MUST be a 2006 -- in the long run (depreciation) that will help in resale value -- and of course Keystone may be making some good deals to the delaers to get the 05 off certain lots that he may get cashback for and not pass on the savings to you.....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Other side of U. S., but I also have a .... momma


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I think it is just that time of year and maybe the nature of the business.









Our unit was ordered with a $100.00 deposit and a handshake. We checked around for rates and the dealer actually beat the Credit Union by 1 and 1/2 points.

I like to think that people are so busy that things slip by them.







I like to use the 1/24 rule: 1 hour to respond to a phone call and 24 hours to achieve a resolution. That is how I treat people and it is how I expect to be treated. However, I work for the Government and that never happens!
















Good Luck!

Tim


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> I would certainly check the interest rate on my own and see what the difference is between your bank or credit union and what the dealer is offering... mine was almost 1.5 percent more going through the dealer -- and we wound up using the same bank!!!! So i did my own financing... and dont let him trick you into buying an extended warranty until you check around first...
> 
> Dont forget -- the dealer is out to make money on EVERYTHING -- so he will take the best rate he can get and then add some to cover him doing the leg work...sometimes some equates up $500
> 
> does surprise me though that the dealer didnt have all the finance info as to rates and things in front of him .. most dealers can quote this off the top of their heads...


I right with you on this. That's exactly what we're doing (shopping interest rates and terms on our own). Hmmmm, shopping to save money...kinda oxymoronic(sp?)...hmmmmm...I think my DH would be trilled if I actually shopped to SAVE money!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hi sexy momma action 
we hooked up with a dealer at a rv show we attended,talked to the saleslady for about 2 hours. she made us an appointment with her at the dealer the following weekend.in between that time she called us 3 times, we assured her on the 3rd call we would be there. long story short, she sold, we bought. she called us several times after that to let us know the progress on the trailer. thats good custermer service, also the service dept is on the ball as we have had some minor issues to deal with, and they changed service managers but still put the customer first


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

I agree with ghostly. Plus, there's probably as many dealer personalities as dealers. I've dealt with several. One wanted to talk my ear of and tell you every little thing he was doing for me. Got to be where I didn't want to answer the phone. The one in OKC was the best and that was a large dealership. Friendly willing to go the extra mile just great. The one I deal with now is a little toward the other end of the spectrum. Service is everything it should be, but both the dealer and shop staff (with two exceptions) are not amiable, they do what I ask of them - no question. Answer questions IF I ask but volunteer very little. And, that's it no dog your mama, nuthin'. I'd rather deal with OKC but "don't bug me I made the sale" is local and so far does good work.

Just make sure you lay out your expectations to the one your expecting it from. If you want follow-up let them know when and what kind you expect. You might even tell them the kind of relationship you want from them (I let mine know I will bug him frequently for the first year then ease up on him to maybe a couple times a year).

drifter


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Don't worry about Blue Crick! You're in good hands. They'll do what is right for you -- not only on the front end, but also on the back end. I suspect that at this time of year things are a little hectic all the way around. Not to worry.


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

vdub said:


> Don't worry about Blue Crick!Â You're in good hands.Â They'll do what is right for you -- not only on the front end, but also on the back end.Â I suspect that at this time of year things are a little hectic all the way around.Â Not to worry.Â Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay Vdub, I'll take your word on Blue Crick. I'll trrrrrrryyyyyy not to worry, and hope they're as great as you say. Maybe it's just me. I have been







the last few days, and due to the cold medicine I've been a little







. Too bad the cold medicine didn't make me hear a ringing in my head. It might have made me think Blue Crick was calling.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

And I don't even work for them!


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

vdub said:


> And I don't even work for them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if they'd give you any kind of store credit or something for sending them business? I'd be happy to give someone there your name. Let me know if you want me to do that for you.







After all, YOU ARE THE REASON we went to them.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Nope, no need. They're just good people.


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Well, that's good to hear (that they're good people) from an experienced Outbacker that has a history with Blue Crick.







I'll tell you what though, if DH and I ever get a chance to meet you (possibly at a NW Outbackers get together or something) we'll treat you and your other half to some beers and a great steak dinner!









However, if your wrong about Blue Crick, we'll have the Maine lobster and Alaskan king crab legs please.














Just kidding!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Excellent! Negra Modello and rib eye!










I'm sure, like everyone else, Blue Crick is being held hostage by the banks. They can't move any faster than what the banks do and we all know how slow that can be at times.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Our dealer was mouse quiet when we ordered too. I guess once the salesperson hands the deal over to the business manager, the interface with the customer is kinda lost. We never even dealt with a salesman except when we went in to look at the unit. I dealt only with the business manager. I figured if I wanted more information or status on the sale, I could call - they were very responsive when I did call.

Personally, NOT having a salesman call was kind of a nice thing.

BBB


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

BigBadBrain said:


> Personally, NOT having a salesman call was kind of a nice thing.
> 
> BBB
> [snapback]33237[/snapback]​


Especially when the shopper knows more about OUTBACKS than the salesman!


----------



## artemisthehunter (Apr 22, 2005)

i guess it comes down to every person having different expectations about time frames for either the sales or the service. personally, i am looking at my 10th trailer and have bought 4 different TT, FW, campers from one of the salesmen there, 2 of them from that same dealership and am very happy with the sales, servicing AND the parts dept. they have. i agree that one needs to let the dealership know what they as a customer expect from them. i usually have been pre-qualified with my own financing, but the last time i went with what the dealer found me. very nice terms indeed. happy trails to all and maybe i'll see you on the road action action


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Well, our salesman (Brian, not Tony) CALLED US TODAY.







He said he checked up on the unit we ordered, and it looked to be on track for delivery by mid-May. YEAH!
He was so nice on the phone today. Not at all like when I called him on Tuesday, he was very short and to the point. Maybe I just caught him at a bad time on Tuesday.

We're feeling a little better about it now. We must've been going through that "First TT buyer's stress".














See, I knew we we're a couple of "Ding Dongs".

Another bummer - I've been really, and I mean really







all week. I haven't been this sick in a long time, and in a way it's taking the fun out of what should be an exciting time for us. I'll look on the sunny side of things - since we have the creeping crud now, we'll be healthy and in camping/partying mode by the time our new Outback gets here - so watch out for us!
















One last thing:
I want to give a BIG WELCOME to our newest member, "artemisthehunter"! Sounds like you have a lot of experience, so I look forward to all your good advice and tips. Trust me, we'll (DH and I) will NEED it!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Hope you feel better. Look on the bright side, you ve had more time to read the posts here, and contribute.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I told you they were good guys!







That would be Negra Modello....


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

vdub said:


> I told you they were good guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean the beer that comes in those fat bottles that look like "Mrs. Butterworth" without a head?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Glad you feel better....Sexy.

Welcome to OUTBACKERS art!


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Glad you feel better....Sexy.
> 
> Welcome to OUTBACKERS art!
> [snapback]33451[/snapback]​


Thanks NDJollyMon.
I feel much better about our dealer now.

As far as me, I'm still







. I can't even tell what I have because it seems I have everything all rolled into one BAAAAAAAAAD illness. First I thought it was just a cold; then I thought a sinus infection; then back to a cold; then I thought it was strep throat (ouch!); then the flu with all the body aches that goes with it.

I don't know what the heck it is!?















Whatever it is, it's kicking my butt!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> You mean the beer that comes in those fat bottles that look like "Mrs. Butterworth" without a head?


Yeah, that's it. It's a Mexican beer with a Bavarian recipe and Bavarian yeast. Pretty decent stuff.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hope you're feeling better soon. I had something like it in January. I took a whole week off to fight it.


----------

